# Delimiter - KVM Resource pool / StorageVPS - Black Friday W/e 2x/4x resources



## MarkTurner (Nov 27, 2015)

Repost from Delimiter's BF/CM email offers



All services are based in Atlanta, USA


KVM VPS Resource Pools (from $6/month)



Design your own package with our full high availability (compute, storage and network) platform. You can spin up as many VPS as you have CPU’s in your choice of RAM and Disk configuration.
Private networking, snapshots, dedicated firewall, create OS templates are standard.

Go monthly or quarterly and we’ll double your disk space and bandwidth
Go annually we’ll double all three resources CPU, RAM, disk space and bandwidth

Use coupon BF15-KVMRP-DOUBLE

https://cc.delimiter.com/cart/cloud-resource-pool/
 


KVM StorageVPS (from $6/month)



Delimiter’s new KVM StorageVPS offers KVM VPS with full high availability (compute, storage and network), your choice of CPU/RAM/Disk resources, snapshots and separate firewall.

Go monthly or quarterly and we’ll double your disk space and bandwidth
Go annually we’ll double all three resources CPU, RAM, disk space and bandwidth

Use coupon BF15-CSVPS-DOUBLE

https://cc.delimiter.com/cart/cloudstorage-vps/


Questions? Email us at [email protected]


----------



## willie (Nov 27, 2015)

Mark, this is awesome and I'm glad your posting here. 


Question about your object storage offer: is there a way to cap its bandwidth usage to the included level?  The BW allowance is not all that large and I'd hate to get whapped with overage charges.  Better to just stop serving requests til the end of the month once it hits 90%, unless I explicitly re-activate it.


Thanks!


----------



## MarkTurner (Nov 27, 2015)

There is no overage, when you run out of bandwidth the network traffic is blocked until the next month or you add additional bandwidth.


----------



## willie (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, the offers are great!  Wish you had them all year around .


----------



## willie (Dec 1, 2015)

Meh, started signing up for object storage, but saw in the TOS that Delimiter says they can monitor content stored in the system.  I wouldn't store anything edgy without encrypting it first, but still felt annoyed enough that I decided not to sign up.  Other hosts don't have stuff like that in their TOS (maybe some of them monitor anyway, but at least they don't admit to it) and I know that some are very scrupulous about not looking into clients' files without permission.  My email host (fastmail) won't look in my mail folder even if I ask them to (e.g. because of a problem displaying some message).  I have to extract the message I want them to look at and put it in a special folder for them.


The pricing with the 2x/4x promo was indeed attractive compared to other S3-like systems but I figure I have enough VPS and dedi disk space and can always get one of the Hetzner BX plans if I want cheap bulk storage.


----------



## MarkTurner (Dec 1, 2015)

It doesn't say that at all, the only point about monitoring was:


http://www.delimiter.com/legal/termsconditions.php


Section 2


'Delimiter USA reserves the right, but does not assume the responsibility, to monitor or review any Content on Delimiter USA services. '


So infact the opposite, Delimiter will *not* be responsible to monitor or review content. In other words, Delimiter doesn't want to know what content is there. But if Delimiter gets notified eg a notice of a phishing site then we'll access the provided URL to confirm it before suspended the service.


Otherwise we'll be expected to suspend a service without reviewing the facts.


----------

